# هذه خطوات صناعة بورده كهربائيه



## خالد ماهر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه خطوات صناعة بورده كهربائيه​ملحوظه الأماكن المذكوره هنا خاصه بمحافظة الأسكندريه 


المطلوب: 

1)بورده نحاس:متوفر منها نوع صيني (10*15 سم) بحوالي 3جنيه ويوجد منها نوع الماني ( 90*60 سم ولايوجد منها احجام صغيره) ب90 جنيه وهذا النوع الألماني ممتاز جدا


2)حمض كلوريد حديديك:يمكنك شراء زجاجه صغيره من متجر للالكترونيات ( حماده اليكترونيك في النبي دانيال ) يمكنك استخدامها في صناعة بوردتين او ثلاثه
او يمكنك - وهو الأفضل- الذهاب الى شركة كيماويات ( شركة الشرق الأوسط في شارع فؤاد امام نقطة شريف ) وشرا ء الحمض خام (في حاله صلبه)الكيلو بعشرة جنيهات وهو يكفيك لبقية حياتك 


3)شونيور للبورده: وهو عباره عن شونيور صغير يمكنك ان تمسكه بيد واحده يوجد منه صيني ب95 جنيه ويوجد منه الماني ب350 جنيه 
وستحتاج بونَت ( جمع بونته) بمقاسات مختلفه (0.6 و 0.7 و 0.8 الخ)فالمقاومه قد تحتاج بونت 0.7 اما الكابستور قد يحتاج 0.8 وهكذا

4)مكواة لحام :الصيني بعشرة جنيه (25وات وبها زرار ممكن يرفع القدره الى 80 وات ) شغاله معايا كويس

5) قصدير 

بعد الانتهاء من الدائره الكهربيه المراد تصنيعها ورسمها​PCB (ولمن لا يعلم معنى هذا المصطلح:الPCB هى رسم للدائره يتضمن شكل ارجل العناصر المستخدمه في الدائره والخطوط الموصله بينها )(ان لم تكتمل الصوره لديك اطلع على المرفقات صوره رقم واحد )

ويوجد برامج كثيره تقوم برسم الPCB منها ORCAD, EAGLE, EXPRESS 


يوجد طريقتان لصناعة البورده:
الأولى


1)اذهب الى احدى المكتبات الكبيره ( الشيمي في محطة الفنون) او بدرفي كلية الهندسه ) واشتري ورق من نوع (جلوسي) وهي عباره عن ورقه لها وجهان الوجه الأول له ملمس الورق العادي والوجه الثاني له ملمس بلاستيكي ,الورقه ب2.5 جنيه

2)اطبع الدائره المراد تصنيعها عليها ( على الوجه البلاستيكي) باستخدام طابعه ليزر
3)ضع الورقه على البورده النحاس بحيث يكون الوجه البلاستيكي (المرسوم عليه)منطبقا على النحاس
4)احضر مكواة ملابس وضعها فوق الورقه واستمر في التحريك لمدة 15 او 20 دقيقه ( لاتخف الورقه مش حتتحرق)
5)ارفع الورقه برفق,ستجد ان الرسمه بتاعتك قد انطبعت على النحاس(نتيجة الحراره قد تجد جزء من الورق قد التصق بالبورده لايوجد مشكله)
ان لم تجد الرسمه قد انطبعت بالكامل على البورده اعد الورقه كما كانت تماما واستمر في الكوي
6)ان كنت اشتريت حمض خام قم باذابة جزء منه (ثلاث او اربع قطع )في كوب ماء ثم ضع البورده فيه حتى يغمرها الحمض وحرك الاناء من وقت لآخر
7)سيقوم الحمض باذابه الطبقه النحاسيه من على البورده ما عدا الأجزاء التي انطبعت عليها الرسمه لأنها ستكون بمعزل عن الحمض
8)يحتاج الحمض الى ربع ساعه تقريبا بعدها اخرج البورده واغسله بالماء ثم امسحها بقماشه مبلله بتينر او بنزين حتى تنظف تماما
9)مبروك
لحظة صدق :انا جربت الطريقه دي 4 مرات نجحت مره واحده بس , في هذه المره استخدمت مكواه وزنها تقيل ودرجة حرارتها عاليه اما في المرات الفاشله كنتبستخدم مكواه
تيفال خفيفه ومش سخنه اوي

المره القادمه ساخبركم بطريقه افضل من هذه الطريقه واي حد عنده استفسار ياريت يسالني 

ملحوظه هامه : لا تنسوا ذكر الله​
المطلوب: ملحوظه الأماكن المذكوره هنا خاصه بمحافظة الأسكندريه 

1)بورده نحاس:متوفر منها نوع صيني (10*15 سم) بحوالي 3جنيه ويوجد منها نوع الماني ( 90*60 سم ولايوجد منها احجام صغيره) ب90 جنيه وهذا النوع الألماني ممتاز جدا


2)حمض كلوريد حديديك:يمكنك شراء زجاجه صغيره من متجر للالكترونيات ( حماده اليكترونيك في النبي دانيال ) يمكنك استخدامها في صناعة بوردتين او ثلاثه
او يمكنك - وهو الأفضل- الذهاب الى شركة كيماويات ( شركة الشرق الأوسط في شارع فؤاد امام نقطة شريف ) وشرا ء الحمض خام (في حاله صلبه)الكيلو بعشرة جنيهات وهو يكفيك لبقية حياتك 


3)شونيور للبورده: وهو عباره عن شونيور صغير يمكنك ان تمسكه بيد واحده يوجد منه صيني ب95 جنيه ويوجد منه الماني ب350 جنيه 
وستحتاج بونَت ( جمع بونته) بمقاسات مختلفه (0.6 و 0.7 و 0.8 الخ)فالمقاومه قد تحتاج بونت 0.7 اما الكابستور قد يحتاج 0.8 وهكذا

4)مكواة لحام :الصيني بعشرة جنيه (25وات وبها زرار ممكن يرفع القدره الى 80 وات ) شغاله معايا كويس

5) قصدير 

بعد الانتهاء من الدائره الكهربيه المراد تصنيعها ورسمها​PCB (ولمن لا يعلم معنى هذا المصطلح:الPCB هى رسم للدائره يتضمن شكل ارجل العناصر المستخدمه في الدائره والخطوط الموصله بينها )(ان لم تكتمل الصوره لديك اطلع على المرفقات صوره رقم واحد )

ويوجد برامج كثيره تقوم برسم الPCB منها ORCAD,EAGLE,EXPRESS 


يوجد طريقتان لصناعة البورده:الأولى

1)اذهب الى احدى مكتبات الكبيره ( الشيمي في محطة الفنون) او بدرفي كلية الهندسه ) واشتري ورق من نوع (جلوسي) وهي عباره عن ورقه لها وجهان الوجه الأول له ملمس الورق العادي والوجه الثاني له ملمس بلاستيكي ,الورقه ب2.5 جنيه

2)اطبع الدائره المراد تصنيعها عليها ( على الوجه البلاستيكي) باستخدام طابعه ليزر
3)ضع الورقه على البورده النحاس بحيث يكون الوجه البلاستيكي (المرسوم عليه)منطبقا على النحاس
4)احضر مكواة ملابس وضعها فوق الورقه واستمر في التحريك لمدة 15 او 20 دقيقه ( لاتخف الورقه مش حتتحرق)
5)ارفع الورقه برفق,ستجد ان الرسمه بتاعتك قد انطبعت على النحاس(نتيجة الحراره قد تجد جزء من الورق قد التصق بالبورده لايوجد مشكله)
ان لم تجد الرسمه قد انطبعت بالكامل على البورده اعد الورقه كما كانت تماما واستمر في الكوي
6)ان كنت اشتريت حمض خام قم باذابة جزء منه (ثلاث او اربع قطع )في كوب ماء ثم ضع البورده فيه حتى يغمرها الحمض وحرك الاناء من وقت لآخر
7)سيقوم الحمض باذابه الطبقه النحاسيه من على البورده ما عدا الأجزاء التي انطبعت عليها الرسمه لأنها ستكون بمعزل عن الحمض
8)يحتاج الحمض الى ربع ساعه تقريبا بعدها اخرج البورده واغسله بالماء ثم امسحها بقماشه مبلله بتينر او بنزين حتى تنظف تماما
9)مبروك
لحظة صدق :انا جربت الطريقه دي 4 مرات نجحت مره واحده بس , في هذه المره استخدمت مكواه وزنها تقيل ودرجة حرارتها عاليه اما في المرات الفاشله كنتبستخدم مكواه
تيفال خفيفه ومش سخنه اوي

المره القادمه ساخبركم بطريقه افضل من هذه الطريقه واي حد عنده استفسار ياريت يسالني 

ملحوظه هامه : لا تنسوا ذكر الله​


----------



## خالد ماهر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف لقد عرضت هذا الموضوع مرتين بطريق الخطأ


----------



## صباغ (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور يباشا وسلملي علي كل اهل اسكندريه


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خير واشكرك على هزة المعلومات القيمة والتى انتظر الطريقة الثانية


----------



## خالد ماهر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي عمر طه
ابحث في الموقع في قسم الالكترونيات عن موضوع يحمل نفس هذا العنوان ( طريقه صناعة بورده كهربيه) 
فانا قد عرضت موضوعي مرتين عن طريق الخطأ
المهم احد رواد الموقع يدعى ماجد رد على موضوعي وشرح طريقه اخرى ممتازه وافضل من الطريقه التي ذكرتها انا
وفقك الله


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك لقد ارسل لى الرد بسرعة فائقة


----------



## saife_eldeen (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي على هذه الطريقة
لكن توجد طريقةأخرى في طباعة الرسمة على البورد وهي رسم الدائرة بقلم دوكو(سن القلم صغير و هو الأفضل في الإستخدام)أو قلم ماركر ثم توضع في الحمض
عيب هذة الطريقة :
1-أن الخطوط قد تكون غير مستقيمة لأنها باليد فلابد من إستخدام مسطرة مثلا لضبط الخطوط
2-لابد من التأكد من أن كثافة حبر الدوكو أو الماركر على البوردة كافية و إلا تآكل النحاس 
وهذه الطريقة قمت بإستخدامها و أصدقائي في أثناء الدراسة مرتين و هي سهلة و قد نجحنا فيها


----------



## خالد ماهر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا انا جربت طريقة الرسم بالقلم هذه 
شكرا لك يا سيف على اضافتك


----------



## saife_eldeen (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر و الفضل لله


----------



## electrichuman (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الطريقة التي شرحها الاخ

طبعا متعبة نوعا ما ولكنها في الدوائر المعقدة نوعا تكون اسهل من الدوائر المرسومة باليد وهي ادق في التفاصيل الدقيقة


----------



## خالد ماهر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي electrichuman 
ابحث في الموقع في قسم الالكترونيات عن موضوع يحمل نفس هذا العنوان ( طريقه صناعة بورده كهربيه) 
فانا قد عرضت موضوعي مرتين عن طريق الخطأ
المهم احد رواد الموقع يدعى ماجد رد على موضوعي وشرح طريقه اخرى ممتازه وافضل من الطريقه التي ذكرتها انا
وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## عمروطة (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاهتمام وجزاك اللة خيرا يل اخى


----------



## eslamwaly (3 مايو 2007)

بعد اذنك انا عايز الشرح على البرنامج eslam0waly0h***********


----------



## moodax (8 مايو 2007)

الله واكبر ايوة كدة عاوزين السهل البسيط الجامد اوي شكرا انا بحب اهل اسكندرية انا من طنطا


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على الطرق الجميله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى بدوى (27 يونيو 2007)

good and thanks for you your friend


----------



## عمرو يحيى (27 يونيو 2007)

> 1)بورده نحاس:متوفر منها نوع صيني (10*15 سم) بحوالي 3جنيه ويوجد منها نوع الماني ( 90*60 سم ولايوجد منها احجام صغيره) ب90 جنيه وهذا النوع الألماني ممتاز جدا


90 جنيه - ده غالى ع الفاضى
البورده الصينى بتعطى نتائج ممتازه
و خد بالك انا باجيب مقاسات اصغر بـ 1 جنيه بس
و الـ double face بتبقى بـ 5 جنيه




> 2)حمض كلوريد حديديك:يمكنك شراء زجاجه صغيره من متجر للالكترونيات ( حماده اليكترونيك في النبي دانيال ) يمكنك استخدامها في صناعة بوردتين او ثلاثه
> او يمكنك - وهو الأفضل- الذهاب الى شركة كيماويات ( شركة الشرق الأوسط في شارع فؤاد امام نقطة شريف ) وشرا ء الحمض خام (في حاله صلبه)الكيلو بعشرة جنيهات وهو يكفيك لبقية حياتك


بالنسبه لسكان القاهره - شارع الجيش فى العتبه مليئ بمحلات المواد الكيماويه و كلهم كويسين





> 1)اذهب الى احدى المكتبات الكبيره ( الشيمي في محطة الفنون) او بدرفي كلية الهندسه ) واشتري ورق من نوع (جلوسي) وهي عباره عن ورقه لها وجهان الوجه الأول له ملمس الورق العادي والوجه الثاني له ملمس بلاستيكي ,الورقه ب2.5 جنيه


هو مش ده الورق الـ transperant
هو موجود فى مكتبات سمير و على - الورقه بـ 1 جنيه



> 2)اطبع الدائره المراد تصنيعها عليها ( على الوجه البلاستيكي) باستخدام طابعه ليزر


ناخد بالنا ان ما ينفعش اطبع ع الورق ده غير بطابعه ليزر

3


> )ضع الورقه على البورده النحاس بحيث يكون الوجه البلاستيكي (المرسوم عليه)منطبقا على النحاس
> 4)احضر مكواة ملابس وضعها فوق الورقه واستمر في التحريك لمدة 15 او 20 دقيقه ( لاتخف الورقه مش حتتحرق)


مش قوى كده
بالكثير 3 دقائق
المهم التحريك عشان الحراره تتوزع ع البورده كلها و تسيح الحبر من الورق و تنزله ع البورده



> ان لم تجد الرسمه قد انطبعت بالكامل على البورده اعد الورقه كما كانت تماما واستمر في الكوي


ممكن استخدام القلم Permenant انا جبت نوع متميز من مكتبة سمير و على هو المانى بحوالى 4.75 اسمه Fiber Castle

الطريقه دى انا قعدت طول السنه اتعلمها
لحد ما وصلت لنتائج رائعه الحمد لله
لو اى حد عنده اسئله يقولى


----------



## عمرو يحيى (27 يونيو 2007)

saife_eldeen قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذه الطريقة
> لكن توجد طريقةأخرى في طباعة الرسمة على البورد وهي رسم الدائرة بقلم دوكو(سن القلم صغير و هو الأفضل في الإستخدام)أو قلم ماركر ثم توضع في الحمض
> عيب هذة الطريقة :
> 1-أن الخطوط قد تكون غير مستقيمة لأنها باليد فلابد من إستخدام مسطرة مثلا لضبط الخطوط
> ...


لو رسمه معقده - بتبقى صعبه قوى


----------



## ahmadsh (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل والله ينور بس أذى أحفظه عندى على الكمبيوتر؟


----------



## [email protected] (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

good topic


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود جابر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ماهي الطريقه الثانيه


----------



## ولد مدلل (29 يناير 2008)

ششششششششششششكرا


----------



## فشلوم (29 يناير 2008)

شكرااا اخى الكريم


----------



## مهب الريح (30 يناير 2008)

شرح كافي ووافي
..
تسلم .. تسلم
..
أخيك
..
انتظر موضوعك القادم​


----------



## الهيثمـ (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخوي لكن أنا في السعودية من وين ألاقيها


ونتمنى أن تكون الطريقة الأخرى أسهل

ونحن ننتظر الطريقة 

وألف شكر


----------



## kyoto (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (31 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررر جدا


----------



## محمد سوبرة (3 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز
ارجو ان تساعدني في تصنيع او شراء او من يصنع مثل هذه الدائرة
اريد دائرة 12vلزوم عربة يمكننا تشغيل محرك on off ويمين يسار لمحرك اخر على نفس الدائرة 

لنفس العربةنريد تحريكها على بعد 15سنتم عبر هذه الدائرة وبدون اي رابط اي ان العربة تلحق الدائرة 

على مسافة 15سنتم بدون رابط من فضلك


وللتوضيح اكثر اريد وضع قطعة اليكترونية على الخصر تتحكم بتشغيل العربة حسب تنقل الشخص

على مسافة 15سنتم اذا ابتعدت المسافة لسبب ما ينطلق زمور اشارة منبه

اريد تصنيع نموذج واحد وفي حال تمت الموافقة سيكون هناك طلب لكميات اخرى

فاذا كان لديك استعداد للموضوع ارجو الرد بالسرعة القصوى


----------



## الفارس الفهد (14 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفىالشرقاوى (20 فبراير 2008)

طيب يا جماعة اية طريقة تصنيع البوردة النحاس نفسها و تكون نحاس من ناحيتين ؟


----------



## asaeng (21 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر ليك فعلا اسكندرية اجدع ناس


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سوبرة (11 أبريل 2008)

يا ويلي انا صرت متل الاطرش بالزفة كل ما اشتركت بمساهمة لا يرد على الجواب احد


----------



## مصطفى مهيب (11 أبريل 2008)

اريد معرفة تصنيع الوحات الالكترونية


----------



## مصطفى مهيب (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اريد معرفة تصنيع الوحة الالكترونية


----------



## محمد سوبرة (12 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وادعو لك من قلبي بكل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2008)

مصطفى مهيب قال:


> اريد معرفة تصنيع الوحات الالكترونية


الإخوة
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29385.html
اكتب سلسلة مقالات عن كيفية تصنيع البورادت من الألف الى الياء


----------



## mohamedmahdy (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو لوف (17 مارس 2009)

realy great thank realy great thankrealy great thank


----------



## ahmadaboelmaty (3 أبريل 2009)

* نشكرك اخى على شرحك الجميل ويوجد طرقة اخرى ارجو معرفة راى الاعضاء فيها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126094.html
:63:

*​


----------



## احمد رونى (4 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم يوجدورق اقل فى التكلفه ويؤدى نفس الغرض ورق الكوشيه ويباع فى المنوفيه 3 ورقات ب50 قرش
ثانيا
عندما لاتطبع الورقه كامله عليك باستخدام الحبر العازل للحمض او قلم دوكو متوفر فى المكتبات ب5 جنيه


----------



## يوسف السقاف (5 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة *

*وان شاء الله راح احاول ابحث عن المواد والقطع *

*وراح أبدأ تنفيذها *

*ما قصرت وأدعي لك *​


----------



## يحيى قناوى (6 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يوفقك وتقدم المزيد


----------



## المهندس وحيد (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
نريد المزيد


----------



## kimo201020 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وياريت اعرف شرح عن برنامجEagle


----------



## kimo201020 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وياريت اعرف شرح عن برنامجEagle


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راءع و استفدت منه جيدا


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## اسامه فخرى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طريقه سهله وبسيطه مشكور


----------



## الطموحة (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_moh (22 يناير 2010)

شكر


----------



## moaz essam (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششششككككككككككووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## genie2 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Supar1 (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور ياغالي بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## power_mms (10 مارس 2010)

1)اذهب الى احدى المكتبات الكبيره ( الشيمي في محطة الفنون) او بدرفي كلية الهندسه ) واشتري ورق من نوع (جلوسي) وهي عباره عن ورقه لها وجهان الوجه الأول له ملمس الورق العادي والوجه الثاني له ملمس بلاستيكي ,الورقه ب2.5 جنيه


بدل ما تشترى هذا النوع من الورق و من الصعب ايجاده الا فى المكتبات الكبيرة مثل مكتبة( سمير و على ) يوجد طريقة اخرى انا مجربها وهى الطباعة على ورقة مجلة او ورقة كتالوج هذا النوع من الوق الفاخر وليس الرخيص ملمس الورقة ناعم مثل البلاستيك ولكن بشرط الطباعة على ماكينة طباعة ليزر لان الطباعة الليزر الحبر الخاص بها لا يمتصها هذا الورق ذو الملمس البلاستيكى :56:


----------



## mile222 (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## مختار مرغنى (24 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عطية2010 (20 مايو 2010)

ممكن يااخوانى حد يحللى المشكلة دية اريد رسم تخطيطى لبردة شاشة كومبيوترapple17-inch


----------



## الاسييف (21 مارس 2011)

*شكر واستفسار*

الموضوع الخاص بطباعة الكروت مميز ومفيد وسهلة من الناحية النضرية جداجدا لكن عندي سؤالين 


هل يوجد فيديو لهذه الطريقة ؟واذا لايوجد فكيف يمكنني المحافضةعلى الاجزاء المكسية بالبلاستك ووجه البورد من الجهة الثانية ليس فيه اي شيء يمنع الحمض من اذابة النحاس؟.
هل يوجد في برنامج المالتيسم امكانية رسم البورد المطبوع واذاموجود نسخة حديثة لهذا البرنامج ممكن ارسالها لي؟ جزيتم الجنة ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه:11::18:


----------



## khoklland007 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## moataz1987 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## mohammed_22 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أخى وبارك الله فيك وفى أمسالك


----------



## zohdu harb (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*اثابك الله*


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سبعاوى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed64 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بعلمك


----------



## البايلوت (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد طه العاني (4 مارس 2014)

مشكورررررررررين


----------



## saud_uk (18 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا مهندس خالد , معلومات تفصيلة ومفيدة


----------

